

The Sublime Cluelessness of Throwing Lavish Great Gatsby Parties - acefell
http://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2013/05/the-sublime-cluelessness-of-throwing-lavish-em-great-gatsby-em-parties/275592/

======
acefell
How many of us are (rightly / wrongly) doing what we are doing in order to
chase the ghost of Jay Gatsby?

~~~
weisser
It's a fantastic article.

I feel that the people chasing after the trappings of wealth will be less
focused on the hard work involved in actually attaining it. The people that
care about making an impact will be more likely to "stumble into" money by
focusing on what really matters - what they create.

